# ISPConfig Beständigkeit



## Raver (29. Apr. 2012)

Hallöchen!
Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zum ISPConfig - In den letzten Monaten/Jahren sind viele, einigermaßen große Systeme von der Bildfläche verschwunden - kleines Beispiel: ISPCP Omaga und SysCP - Das sind riesige Projekte gewesen und die sind jetzt einfach "tot" könnte man sagen.
Wie sieht das aus mit ISPConfig? Da wir mehrere Dedizierten Maschinen umstellen wollen auf ein solches System und ISPConfig nun schon einige Wochen bei mir gut läuft wollte ich das dafür ganz gerne nutzen. Dies ist aber eine schwerwiegende Entscheidung, da ich diese Maschinen nicht mal eben neuinstallieren könnte um alles wirklich restlos zu entfernen um dann ein anderes System zu installieren.
So wie ich das sehe ist hier der einzige der wirklich aktiv Support gibt Till, deswegen macht mich das so ein wenig stutzig und ich mache mir eben Gedanken ob das System nicht in einem Jahr oder so ebenfalls down ist. Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir dies beantworten könnt.

Mfg


----------



## Burge (29. Apr. 2012)

Endgültigen Support bekommst du auch wenn du den kostenpflichtigen nimmst.
Till und Falko sind die Entwickler von Ispconfig daher können die am meisten dazu sagen. Aber es sind auch viele andere hier im Forum die helfen wenn sie die antworten wissen. Wobei man aber wirklich sagen muss das gerade Till hier noch niemanden eine antwort schuldig geblieben und ist und auch hier im supportforum sehr geduldig sich der vielen Sachen annimmt.


Etwas mehr betrieb ist auch im englischen part des Forums.


----------



## Fastserv (30. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auch gerade von den beiden genannten Systemen auf ISPConfig umgestiegen. Ich habe ISPConfig 2 Jahre beobachtet und habe mit dem Launch von Version 3 beschlossen umzusteigen.

Der Support von Till ist wirlich unglaublich schnell und kompetent.
Sicherheit ob es das Projekt dauerhaft gibt hat man bei einen OpenSource Projekt natürlich keine - ich hab da aber ein sehr gutes Gefühl 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Raver, 

im Gegensatz zu den von Dir genannten Controlpanels wird ISPConfig von mehreren Firmen und ISP's entwickelt, ist also kein Hobbyprojekt. ISPConfig gibt es jetzt schon seit mehr als 8 Jahren wenn man beide ISPConfig Versionen zusammen nimmt und Du erhältst für ISPConfig auch kommerziellen Support durch die Firma projektfarm GmbH (siehe Seite Support auf ispconfig.de). Das Forum hier ist die ISPConfig Community in der wir versuchen Fragen auch zeitnah zu beantworten, wenn Du es mal eilig hast dann kannst Du unseren Support hier kontaktieren:

projektfarm :: Support Ticket System

Das ich den Support hier alleine mache liegt einfach daran dass es sich bei der aktuellen Anzahl an Fragen nicht lohnt mehr als einen Mitarbeiter von Seiten der ISPConfig Entwickler damit zu beschäftigen. Außerdem werden ja auch Fragen von der Community jederzeit schnell beantwortet wie Du an Deinem Thread hier siehst.

Ich hoffe damit sind Deine Bedenken bzgl. des Einsatzes von ISPCnfig ausgeräumt


----------



## logifech (30. Apr. 2012)

Ich kann mich nur Anschließen, der Support hier im Forum ist wirklich schnell und Kompetent und mir gefällt ISPConfig3 auch sehr gut  deswegen habe Ich da auch keine bedenken das es irgendwann "tot" sein wird.


----------



## juergen71 (1. Mai 2012)

@raver wir betreiben auch mehrere dedizierte server und sind seit 5 jahren bei ispconfig, 4 jahre ispconfig2 und seit ein paar monaten auf der version 3.

wir nehmen support von der projektfarm in anspruch und ich kann dir sagen das gerade till da sehr schnell ist wenn man hilfe braucht. ich kann jedem ohne bedenken den umstieg auf ispconfig uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

gruss
jürgen


----------



## Raver (4. Mai 2012)

Okay, erstmal dankeschön für eure Antworten 
Wir haben jetzt auch rund ein viertel Jahr einen "Test-Server" mit ISPConfig betrieben, das System hat mich soweit auch gut überzeugt. Wir haben übrigens gestern die neue dedizierte Maschine bekommen und ich habe mich dazu entschieden wieder ISPConfig zu nutzen 
Eine Frage hat sich jetzt aber aufgetan, dafür mache ich nen neuen Thread auf, danke nochmal, und nochmal nen Lob an die Entwickler - Ist soziemliches das beste System was ich bisher zu Gesicht bekommen habe - sogar Plesk könnte sich davon eine scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## planet_fox (15. Mai 2012)

Ich arbeite seit mitte 2006 mit ISPConfig 2 und später 3, habe teilweise in der Beta Phase ISPConfig 3 unterstützt. Betreue mittlerweile einige ISPConfig Server schon über Jahre und mache auch Consulting dazu. ISPConfig ist eine sehr Professionelle Software die Zuverlässig arbeitet. Dafür dass dieses Forum kostenlos ist bekommt man hier auch schnell Hilfe. Ansosten gibt es schon wie von Till erwähnt den Bezahl Support und es gibt auch einige andere die ISPConfig Supporten ich Denke das auch Projektfarm Partner hat die Sie Unterstützen wenn Sie selbst überlastet sind .


----------

